# Ajax - Juve: 10 aprile 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Ajax - Juventus, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2018/2019. Ajax - Juventus si giocherà mercoledì 10 aprile 2019 alle ore 21 alla Johan Cruijff Arean..

Dove vedere Ajax - Juventus in tv?

Diretta esclusiva sulla Rai in chiaro e su Sky a partire dalle ore 21 del 10 aprile 2019.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

che ansia iniziare così presto col 3d delle melme però...


----------



## Heaven (5 Aprile 2019)

Anche se perdono 3-0, hanno il 70% di passare al ritorno...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2019)

Maledetti dovete esplodere
Forza Ajax


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Anche se perdono 3-0, hanno il 70% di passare al ritorno...



In realtà mi andrebbe bene anche un 1-1 con l'Ajax svantaggiato che si presenta coraggioso al conad stadium un po' come al Bernabeu mentre Allegri gioca per lo 0-0


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Anche se perdono 3-0, hanno il 70% di passare al ritorno...



Ma anche se perdessero 5-0...

Penso vinceranno sia all'andata che al ritorno.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Aprile 2019)

Forza Ajax


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Anche se perdono 3-0, hanno il 70% di passare al ritorno...





Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche se perdessero 5-0...
> 
> Penso vinceranno sia all'andata che al ritorno.



Mi accontenterei di veder saltare il crociato di Dybala e di un paio di altri ladroni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro che la juve perda minimo 2 a 0 , infortunati della partita Ronaldo e Bernadeschi .


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ajax - Juventus, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2018/2019. Ajax - Juventus si giocherà mercoledì 10 aprile 2019 alle ore 21 alla Johan Cruijff Arean..
> 
> Dove vedere Ajax - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Fino alla fine dei miei giorni la mia seconda squadra sarà quella di turno che affronta i ladri.
Forza Ajax!!!!!
La regina di coppe e del grande calcio contro........ una squadretta nazionalpopolare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Aprile 2019)

Spero nell'italiana.

Forza Juve.


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero nell'italiana.
> 
> Forza Juve.



stai dicendo sul serio? dopo sabato poi?

io li aspetto al varco... maledetti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Dopo la rubata di sabato gli auguro qualsiasi cosa negativa. 

Purtroppo vinceranno la Champions ma spero sia un calvario tra infortuni e squalifiche.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero nell'italiana.
> 
> Forza Juve.


----------



## PM3 (8 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me la Juve farà fatica, ma passerà.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Aprile 2019)

Questo turno lo passano in scioltezza, l'unica cosa che mi auguro di questo turno è che i lancieri li picchino ma, purtroppo, non è nel loro stile.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Non solo sono riusciti a beccare l'ajax , ma gli olandesi hanno tantissimi diffidati .


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> stai dicendo sul serio? dopo sabato poi?
> 
> io li aspetto al varco... maledetti!



Si, dico sul serio.
Io non ho mai avuto tifo in casa, i miei se ne sbattevano.
Sono cresciuto fanatico da piccolino guardando il calcio da solo e tifando per le italiane nelle coppe (nessumo mi aveva detto bisognasse tifare contro).

Io nelle coppe tengo chiaramente al Milan.
Ma dopo di lei tengo alle italiane, anche per avere ranking superiori, maggior interesse per il nostro campionato e quindi vantaggi indiretti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, dico sul serio.
> Io non ho mai avuto tifo in casa, i miei se ne sbattevano.
> Sono cresciuto fanatico da piccolino guardando il calcio da solo e tifando per le italiane nelle coppe (nessumo mi aveva detto bisognasse tifare contro).
> 
> ...



Ma quali vantaggi indiretti che la serie A con la Juve che è l'unica a fare bene nelle coppe è morta e sepolta?
Il divario è abbissale perché loro sono anni che incassano 100 milioni dalla champions e le altre briciole..

Col piffero che tifo per loro, sopratutto dopo sabato che ci hanno mostrato che loro non vogliono che noi torniamo in auge e faranno di tutto per tenerci nella miseria..

Mi spiace molto..non credevo fossero arrivati a tanto ma Agnelli davvero ha instaurato un sistema di stampo mafioso con cui comandare il calcio italiano senza bisogno di scucire soldi..anzi...


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, dico sul serio.
> Io non ho mai avuto tifo in casa, i miei se ne sbattevano.
> Sono cresciuto fanatico da piccolino guardando il calcio da solo e tifando per le italiane nelle coppe (nessumo mi aveva detto bisognasse tifare contro).
> 
> ...



vabbè dai capisco è lunedì. Perchè l'ultima parte è talmente assurda che non voglio credere che l'hai scritta tu (di solito sono sempre d'accordo con i tuoi commenti)

p.s. il discorso del ranking è ormai obsoleto, perchè ogni squadra ha il suo ranking e ne trae beneficio. La Juve da anni sta aumentando le entrate proprio per questo e più soldi fanno miglior mercato faranno negli anni futuri (pure con gli arbitri)


----------



## LukeLike (8 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero nell'italiana.
> 
> *Forza Juve.*



Va bene tutto, ma quella cosa sottolineata, che non ho neanche il coraggio di ripetere, detta da un milanista, in un forum del Milan, mi fa rabbrividire...


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quali vantaggi indiretti che la serie A con la Juve che è l'unica a fare bene nelle coppe è morta e sepolta?
> Il divario è abbissale perché loro sono anni che incassano 100 milioni dalla champions e le altre briciole..
> 
> Col piffero che tifo per loro, sopratutto dopo sabato che ci hanno mostrato che loro non vogliono che noi torniamo in auge e faranno di tutto per tenerci nella miseria..
> ...



L'obbiettivo della Juve è riuscire a tenere il Milan fuori dalla Champions ancora per diversi anni in modo che quando torneremo dovremo partire talmente dal basso che ci vorrà il doppio del tempo per tornare a competere un minimo.
L'altro invece è quello di cercare di portare squadre tipo Atalanta, Roma, Napoli e magari una bella Lazio in Champions in modo che possano uscire tranquillamente al primo turno.. tanto tra tutte queste nessuna ha interessi importanti che non siano la partecipazione ai gironi, se poi escono tutte subito tanto meglio per loro.
Un'altra chiave di lettura è venire a tastare il terreno come hanno fatto questi anni, hanno giostrato allegramente la cessione e il ritorno con profitto dello stesso (Caldara ceduto), Higuain il bollito fatto passare per campione e sòla clamorosa, ecco questo mercato è stato un modo per capire se potevamo avere un progetto e intenzioni serie o beccavamo a vuoto andando di pancia, in un primo momento lo abbiamo fatto poi a gennaio è girata molto meglio.
Ci sono operazioni che destabilizzano, tipo Bonucci, ce ne sono altre che ci provano ma non riescono, Higuain, ciò che bisogna fare è evitare di acquistare giocatori dalla Juve e fare mercati importanti per rendere ogni loro tentativo di intromissione innocuo.
Noi abbiamo speso più di tutti a gennaio e questo lo hanno visto, non è un caso se quest'anno con Elliott alle spalle hanno mandato arbitri scarsi o inesperti a fare i protagonisti con noi, ce ne siamo accorti ora dopo mesi e forse è troppo tardi.


----------



## sette (8 Aprile 2019)

Vinceranno facile.


----------



## Kdkobain (8 Aprile 2019)

Sulla carta non c'è partita, spero comunque in una sfida divertente e ben giocata da entrambe.  

Sono anch'io per tifare le Italiane in Europa, forza Juve contro i lancieri olandesi e forza Napoli contro gli inglesi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Aprile 2019)

Questi hanno rubato 3 su 3 contro di noi..
in una addirittura con mezza squadra fuori e con cr7 titolare 
quindi se in giornata tutti possono vincere contro questi criminali 

Ajax vendendoli giocare comparata a noi sono il Barca vs Torino 
il VAR funziona.. arbitro non parla il corrottese 
quindi stiamo a vedere.. se gli abitudini italiche faranno danni. 

tanto x dire fuori dal confine il risultato è:
- 3 partite perse(Manchester United-Atletico Madrid-Young Boys) 
- 2 rigori contro 
- 1 espulsione 

tutto questo in 8 partite.. con avversari di girone tutt'altro che di livello


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Aprile 2019)

i Rubentini possono implodere loro e le loro eresie 
che scrivono sul bene che fanno all'Italia in campo internazionale 
le stesse cavolate (x non dire altro!) sul Mondiale vinto grazie a loro (???)


----------



## 7vinte (8 Aprile 2019)

Nulla è impossibile...

Avrei sicuramente tifato Ajax, dopo sabato tiferò come se fosse il Milan in CL o quasi. È una questione di giustizia. Forza Lancieri!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

invito tutti a non discutere di questi schifosi sul nostro forum.

è inquinante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2019)

Di quello che fa la Juve in Champions me ne frega poco, in ogni caso forza ajax


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Aprile 2019)

Spero in una disfatta epocale dei ladri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2019)

Non gufo neanche più. 
Anche se dovessero perdere 4-0 non si potrebbe festeggiare perchè nel Conad succede sempre quello che deve succedere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2019)

Comunque anch'io, tifo per la Juve.

Nel senso che le auguro un'epidemia di tifo.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

Leggere forza Juve in un forum milanista, a pochi giorni dall'ennesimo furto, scritto da milanisti, dopo che i gobbi ci hanno rubato scudetti e partite mi provoca l'orticaria. 

Ma quale forza Juve, che crepino quei ********, auguro loro ogni sconfitta, perfino nelle amichevoli.

Come si fa a tifare gentaglia come Chiellini, Mandzukic, Dybala, Pjanic, Bonucci, ecc.? Ci vuole coraggio per tifare quelle facce di sterco.


----------



## fra29 (8 Aprile 2019)

Dopo sabato da gufo neutrale passo a ultra delle squadre che affronteranno fino a fine stagione.
Per mercoledì tirerò fuori la maglia di Overmars di quando ero ragazzino..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'obbiettivo della Juve è riuscire a tenere il Milan fuori dalla Champions ancora per diversi anni in modo che quando torneremo dovremo partire talmente dal basso che ci vorrà il doppio del tempo per tornare a competere un minimo.
> L'altro invece è quello di cercare di portare squadre tipo Atalanta, Roma, Napoli e magari una bella Lazio in Champions in modo che possano uscire tranquillamente al primo turno.. tanto tra tutte queste nessuna ha interessi importanti che non siano la partecipazione ai gironi, se poi escono tutte subito tanto meglio per loro.
> Un'altra chiave di lettura è venire a tastare il terreno come hanno fatto questi anni, hanno giostrato allegramente la cessione e il ritorno con profitto dello stesso (Caldara ceduto), Higuain il bollito fatto passare per campione e sòla clamorosa, ecco questo mercato è stato un modo per capire se potevamo avere un progetto e intenzioni serie o beccavamo a vuoto andando di pancia, in un primo momento lo abbiamo fatto poi a gennaio è girata molto meglio.
> Ci sono operazioni che destabilizzano, tipo Bonucci, ce ne sono altre che ci provano ma non riescono, Higuain, ciò che bisogna fare è evitare di acquistare giocatori dalla Juve e fare mercati importanti per rendere ogni loro tentativo di intromissione innocuo.
> Noi abbiamo speso più di tutti a gennaio e questo lo hanno visto, non è un caso se quest'anno con Elliott alle spalle hanno mandato arbitri scarsi o inesperti a fare i protagonisti con noi, ce ne siamo accorti ora dopo mesi e forse è troppo tardi.



Purtroppo si sta rivelando tutto vero..loro non ci vogliono in champions, ci vogliono sempre ridotti così perché vogliono arrivare a 10 scudetti di fila (ma forse a 15) e inoltre per fare mercato top gli servono i 100 milioni della champions ogni anno..
Se noi tornassimo ai nostri livelli vedrebbero tutto questo rimesso in discussione e non lo vogliono permettere..ormai è chiaro..come dimostra anche tutta la stampa a favore di ogni nostro allenatore che fa risultati scadenti..


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che la juve perda minimo 2 a 0 , infortunati della partita Ronaldo e Bernadeschi .



Bernardeschi infortunato al collo e alla labbra negli spogliatoi.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2019)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi infortunato al collo e alla labbra negli spogliatoi.


Si sarà infortunato quando ha messo la gonna


----------



## PM3 (8 Aprile 2019)

E' inutile gufare, purtroppo è il loro anno.


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> E' inutile gufare, purtroppo è il loro anno.



Anche fosse ? Interesse zero, non li considero spero solo che chi tifa juve si ravveda al più presto. 
E non avrei neanche problemi a stringegli la mano così come non ne ho a raccogliere la m...a dei miei cani quando prendono freddo al pancino.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2019)

Forse si è rotto chiellini.
Fitta al polpaccio.
Godo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse si è rotto chiellini.
> Fitta al polpaccio.
> Godo.



Si? ahahah


----------



## Sotiris (9 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse si è rotto chiellini.
> Fitta al polpaccio.
> Godo.



Ma che peccato, un difensore così a modo, così sportivo, così simpatico ...

L'Ajax perderà, forse anche male perché è nella sua natura giocare a calcio e non picchiare e non difendersi, però il calcio è sempre strano ...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ma che peccato, un difensore così a modo, così sportivo, così simpatico ...
> 
> L'Ajax perderà, forse anche male perché è nella sua natura giocare a calcio e non picchiare e non difendersi, però il calcio è sempre strano ...



Non darei spacciata l'ajax ... , se la juve si presenta sotto tono con ritmi blandi ci sara' da divertirsi, l'unica pecca sarebbe la difesa degli olandesi per nulla impenetrabile


----------



## Capitan T (9 Aprile 2019)

spero vincano, per poi perdere al ritorno con rigore inventato al 92 esimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Aprile 2019)

Designato uno Spagnolo di Madrid 
se vincono tifava Real Madrid 
se perdono complotto 
hanno mandato un tifoso dell Atletico Madrid


----------



## 7vinte (9 Aprile 2019)

*Chiellini ed Emre Can KO, saltano la sfida. CR7 si è allenato in gruppo, ergo dovrebbe esserci*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Chiellini ed Emre Can KO, saltano la sfida. CR7 si è allenato in gruppo, ergo dovrebbe esserci*



spero che :
1- giochi da schifo 
2- x poi uscire x infortunio


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nulla è impossibile...
> 
> Avrei sicuramente tifato Ajax, dopo sabato tiferò come se fosse il Milan in CL o quasi. È una questione di giustizia. Forza Lancieri!!!



Esatto.


----------



## Black (9 Aprile 2019)

il top sarebbe vederli uscire per un rigore inesistente!


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2019)

Non voglio infortuni dei rubentini. Devono ancora rubare le nostre rivali.
Ma qualche rosso mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Aprile 2019)

Devono perdere di malo modo sti ladri.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

2-0


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

Vi dico la verità, mai odiati più di tanto ma dopo le ultime tre partite con loro mi è montato un odio .


----------



## 1972 (10 Aprile 2019)

passano i gianduiotti di goleada....


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

Su sky 45 minuti di prepartita con due minuti di orologio con alciato a manchester.
Senza dare notizie,nulla di che.
Sky juve senza vergogna,che serve pagare juve channel come abbonamento aggiuntivo
Addirittura ripresa live di come calcia ronaldo da fuori,roba da istituto luce.
E quando Costacurta ha dato chiellini tra i primi cinque al mondo subito il traditore pirlo ha detto tra i primi tre.
D'amico come sempre esaltata quando gioca la juve

Arrivera' a breve il momento della purga,peccato che negli scorsi anni i diritti fossero di mediaset


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Ziyech pensaci tu


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

ottimo pressing alto dell'ajax ..


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

ajax si e' mangiato un rigore in movimento


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

Che goal stava segnando,fenomenale finta e tiro all'incrocio.
Culo juve come a madrid


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

Vedo giocare gli attaccanti dell'Ajax e penso ai nostri.
Mi viene da piangere.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Non la vedo perchè già so come andrà a finire. L'Ajax attacca e fa la partita, e i gobbi segnano.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

Farei un pensierino sull'allenatore dell'Ajax


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedo giocare gli attaccanti dell'Ajax e penso ai nostri.
> Mi viene da piangere.



Altro livello totalmente


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedo giocare gli attaccanti dell'Ajax e penso ai nostri.
> Mi viene da piangere.



Eh.. Quando si parla di atteggiamento è idee tattiche.. Ma x qualcuno si può giocare bene solo se hai 11 fenomeni


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

Dove si e' mai visto che hai punizione a favore e ti ammoniscono uno a gioco fermo peraltro diffidato.
Pure questo come a madrid dove atletico perse due diffidati

Comunque l'ajax e' una vita che gioca cosi,non e' un fatto di questo allenatore


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2019)

Taaac


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2019)

Vantaggio immeritato


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

gran gol di cristina


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

finita


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

Barcelona vince pure

La juve proprio all'ultina azione,grande cross pero'.
Ad averlo noi un terzino cosi


----------



## Lambro (10 Aprile 2019)

Vabbè l'ajax non dà l'idea di pericolosità come la juve quando accellera.
Gioca bene ha grandi giocatori (dejong mammamia) ma manca della cattiveria necessaria per superare la difesa juventina imho.


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2019)

Il solito maledetto culo! Assurdo ed immeritato


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2019)

Per i cronisti Rai, l'Ajax poco pericolosa. Io non so che partita stiamo guardando


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non la vedo perchè già so come andrà a finire. L'Ajax attacca e fa la partita, e i gobbi segnano.



Come faccio a non quotarmi...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Ma i difensori dell ajax che dormita si sono fatti sul gol della juve ? Da solo in mezzo a 3..


----------



## Schism75 (10 Aprile 2019)

Comunque giocatore sensazionale Ronaldo. Decide lui quando deve segnare. Impressionante.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

E' la classifica partite tra lo pseudo spettacolo dei giuovini e la concretezza.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma i difensori dell ajax che dormita si sono fatti sul gol della juve ? Da solo in mezzo a 3..



Si son detti: _"ma ha 34 anni, dove volete che vada."_


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Cancelo avrà preso lezioni di cross da Calabria e Rodriguez


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2019)

Che sfiga, l'ajax ha controllato il gioco per tutto il primo tempo


----------



## wildfrank (10 Aprile 2019)

Proclamare lutto nazionale.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

l'ajax avrebbe bisogno di molta piu' concretezza..,va bene la coralita' del gioco e il fraseggio stretto , ma quando azzo segna ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Aprile 2019)

Adesso acciuga dirà di fare il secondo 
e alla fine se lo pigliano loro il goletto 
magari anche 2.. panchinari titolari 
vediamo se incide


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2019)

Finita, Ajax eliminato.
Juventus palesemente campione d'Europa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

che gol ahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2019)

Gooooooooooolllll


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

1-1 daje


----------



## chicagousait (10 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così. Bravo Cancelo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Adesso acciuga dirà di fare il secondo
> e alla fine se lo pigliano loro il goletto
> magari anche 2.. panchinari titolari
> vediamo se incide



Boom veloci i ragazzi


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

se finisce così me ne sto, l'ajax andrebbe aggressivo anche al conad stadium

ma credo che i ladri segneranno ancora stasera


----------



## leviatano (10 Aprile 2019)

Non considerateli morti i lancieri.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo goal subito per dare morale.
Allegri nervoso,non se lo aspettava

Killer bonucci secondo fallaccio,graziato


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2019)

Quanto è odioso adani


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahah, in Italia per la Juve quella simulazione netta sarebbe stata rigore al 100%


----------



## leviatano (10 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ottimo goal subito per dare morale.
> Allegri nervoso,non se lo aspettava
> 
> Killer bonucci secondo fallaccio,graziato



Arbitraggio abbastanza ridicolo stasera per i cartellini.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Neres mi ricorda Borini


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

In serie a sarebbe stato rigore ed espulsione


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

prevedo un rigore alla juve


----------



## leviatano (10 Aprile 2019)

Ziyech ciabattaro.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

tra poco fanno il secondo i ladri


----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2019)

I supercampioni delle 7 galassie dominati dai ragazzini.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

juve messa in mezzo.
neres è un caterpillar,pazzesco
da prendere subito


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

troppo fumoso l'ajax


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2019)

Ajax spettacolare! Davvero un grandissimo calcio

Schemi offensivi ficcanti e a tratti perfino martellanti. Permessi anche da un grande pressing per recuperare palla 

Non è affatto uno sterile fraseggio, attaccano per andare a segno. Il giro palla è sterile quando non si tira in porta


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> I supercampioni delle *7 galassie** dominati dai ragazzini.



*9 sul campo


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

l'ajax ha la nostra stessa età media,ma la pericolosità è ben diversa e più giocatori che possono segnare.

comunque secondo me allegri ha un po' snobbato l'ajax,prima cancelo al posto di de sciglio sminuendo i difetti difensivi del portoghese.
ora vuole mettere tre attaccanti togliendo centrocampisti.
di solito lui ha sempre un atteggiamento conservativo del tipo che gli va bene anche il pari all'andata,pure da noi era così.
è strano che la voglia vincere per forza scoprendosi


----------



## kipstar (10 Aprile 2019)

neres giocatore che può far comodo a chiunque...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

allegri la vuole vincere perforza, mi auguro che l'ajax ne approfitti


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

anche questa grandissima azione,solo che sono poco cinici e sprecano troppo

tutte queste panchine hanno dato rabbia a costa,è come un animale in cattività a cui hanno aperto la gabbia.
vuole spaccare tutto


----------



## leviatano (10 Aprile 2019)

Pjanic finalmente riesce a beccarsi un cartellino giallo fuori dall'Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

ajax stanco ottima scelta d.costa negli ultimi minuti


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2019)

Ora la chiudono


----------



## kipstar (10 Aprile 2019)

vista questa partita di andata non credo che i gobbi al ritorno avranno sti gran problemi.....


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

io avrei messo a metà ripresa una prima punta nell'ajax tra i due in panca per diversificare il gioco,non c'è uno che può andare di testa o tenere alta la squadra.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

gli olandesi si sono divorati almeno 3 gol


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2019)

Ajax meritava moooolto di più...gran bella squadra!


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

pure questa era un'occasione limpida,la juve un tiro un goal
penso abbia creato più l'ajax stasera che la juve a torino contro l'atletico.
questa è la differenza,ma l'ajax ha dominato


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Al Conad gliene fanno 3-4 purtroppo


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

De Ligt e De Jong sono due giocatori di classe mondiale.
Il Barça lo ha pagato 85 milioni ma non se ne pentiranno


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco gobbi in semifinale solo con i gol di Cristina, altrimenti sarebbero fuori già agli ottavi


----------



## leviatano (10 Aprile 2019)

lezioni di calcio da parte degli olandesi, peccato che non sono cinici e scafati la davanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2019)

Ajax che strameritava ma purtroppo il gol in trasferta pesa

Ancora tutto aperto


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> pure questa era un'occasione limpida,la juve un tiro un goal
> penso abbia creato più l'ajax stasera che la juve a torino contro l'atletico.
> questa è la differenza,ma l'ajax ha dominato



lascia stare, che anche qui dentro li osannavano come fossero il milan di sacchi. un rigore che non c'era, un gol dentro di 1 mm (forse)... all'andata poteva finire 5-0. 

la vincono facile, ma rimangono dei brocchi


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

intanto segna sempre e solo ronaldo dai gironi,senza di lui sono spacciati.
non può sempre essere protagonista il portoghese,capiterà la serata champions storta come gli succedeva con il real solo che lì aveva altri campioni e qui non c'è nessuno


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

scommettiamo che il dominio ajax verrà sminuito da allegri e dai commenti in studio?
quotato 1,01


----------



## Heaven (10 Aprile 2019)

25% Ajax
75% Juventus

1-1 secondo me risultato migliore per l’Ajax


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Aprile 2019)

Vabbè già tanto che abbiano fatto gol, l'Ajax è una bella squadra senza dubbio ma non ha minimamente la forza di fare risultato a Torino


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Rube squadraccia stitica e ad immagine e somiglianza del suo allenatore, purtroppo al ritorno passano ma non è ai quarti che voglio vederli piangere lacrime di sangue


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

dimostrazione che non capisce nulla la d'amico.
allegri ha messo dybala e costa per vincerla,lei dice che non volesse scoprirsi pensando a madrid.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2019)

L'unica speranza è che non dovendo fare risultato a tutti i costi, la juve giochi scazzata al ritorno


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

l'importante è che passi il manchester city,poi che potesse eliminare l'ajax era prevedibile ma nel calcio non si sa mai e questi sono giovani che non hanno nulla da perdere dovendosi mettere in mostra.
nessuno li dava vincenti a madrid dopo l'andata.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

1-1 risultato pro juve ma per il ritorno ho ancora speranze per l'ajax , a patto sia piu' concreta sotto porta.
gli olandesi andranno a torino senza avere nulla da perdere , minimo 1 gol possono farlo senza probemi visto la facilita' con cui arrivano in area da rigore


----------



## leviatano (10 Aprile 2019)

Se al ritorno non si presentano Emre Can e Chiellini, l'Ajax ha delle possibilità.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Possiblità al lumicino per l'Ajax.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2019)

finalmente Costacurta sta dicendo la verità sulla fase difensiva dei lancieri che hanno concesso molto poco anche oggi,pur avendo affrontato grandi squadri nella champions.
tutti a dire che sia scarsa in difesa,solo perchè presi singolarmente non hanno il nome noto.
non si vedono le partite e si pontifica in tv


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Aprile 2019)

bisogna mettersi il cuore in pace,la juve è già in finale. l'unica squadra in grado di fermarli sarebbe il barcellona,a mio avviso. ma anche lì,dipende dalla voglia di Messi e dalle condizioni della squadra


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2019)

L'Ajax a differenza del patetico madrid non si fa condizionare dal fattore casa o trasferta, la filosofia di gioco è sempre la stessa, andranno a Torino per imporre il gioco e segnare più gol possibili, il problema è che giocano contro una squadra che parte 1 o 2-0 avanti dato che hanno quello lì, vediamo se torna Chiellini, per me non è proprio chiusa. 

Dall'altra parte Liverpool proprio facile in finale


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Aprile 2019)

Bene l'1 a 1...

Se le melme perdevano, al supermercato avrebbero giocato subito propositivi, avrebbero segnato e poi sulle ali dell'entusiasmo (o con il classico aiutino) l'avrebbero ribaltata...

Così invece inizieranno in modo soft, magari prenderanno gol ed andranno in panico come gli schifosi sopravvalutati ladri che sono... Dopo l'impresa al Bernabeu spero in quella al conad...


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2019)

Ci è andata di lusso, ma non si può sempre regalare l’andata agli avversari. Per passare bisogna aumentare di intensità e qualità a centrocampo per superare il loro pressing (ordinato e molto ben organizzato, ma non molto rapido), altrimenti rischiamo la figuraccia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Aprile 2019)

Io mi sono visto il Barca 
ma vedendo le statistiche 
non so come fate a nominare la Finale x questi individui ? 
1 tiro 1 gol almeno hanno preso un palo 
Ajax 58% di possesso 
18 tiri totali 
6 in porta 9 fuori 

non dovete pensate che questi fuori casa giocano diversamente
hanno dato tutto al Bernabeu figurati a Torino


----------



## fra29 (11 Aprile 2019)

Juve passerà perché CR7 è semplicemente il più decisivo al mondo (4 tiri e 4 goal nelle ultime 2 partite).. Ma come giocano quei ragazzini?!
Stop orientati dal terzino alla punta, tecnica, corsa, gonadi cubiche e tanta tanta tecnica.. Mi riconcilia con il calcio e mi fa capire che il Milan potrebbe non tornare mai più. 
Il Milan, questo Milan, verrebbe sotterrato in quei 20 minuti in cui hanno spinto, non oso immaginare RR, Suso, Calha, Biglia, Calabria e compagnia a quei ritmi, in quella mezz'ora ne avremmo presi 4-5. 
Sono Abbastanza depresso... 

P. S. Ten Hag mister davvero interessante.
Capisco perché Guardiola se lo pretese al suo fianco in Baviera


----------



## Sotiris (11 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan nel 2019, di cui la prima volta senza Piatek, con un gioco diverso ed interpreti diversi, non ha fatto una figura diversa coi ratti rispetto all'Ajax, l'unica differenza è stata che l'Ajax non ha avuto un arbitro italiano.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

Ieri sera ho visto per la prima volta sto Ajax, ma come diavolo giocano? si tirano le bordate a 2 metri di distanza ed in una frazione di secondo la stoppano e la girano ad un compagno, sembrano tutti giocatori da play station.

Ieri facevano quello che volevano, anche se lasciano di quelle praterie....... alla fine passeranno sicuramente i ladri.

Ronaldo ormai è l' ombra di un fenomeno, ma la mette sempre (quanti gol ha fatto di testa quest' anno??!!), probabilmente da qui alla finale ne farà ancora 5/6 toccando 10 palloni, ma quello conta, nulla da dire.

Non è cosi scontata eh, questi per me verranno a giocare cosi anche a Torino, pero' alla fine la spunteranno i gobbi, l' esperienza non la compri al supermercato, sono senza dubbio più pronti.

Di certo, se i ladri non si danno una svegliata, non vedo come possano battere squadre come Barcellona o City... ma già col Liverpool secondo me soffrirebbero un sacco.

Vedremo....


----------



## Manue (11 Aprile 2019)

Il City ha fatto ridere l'altra sera...


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Aprile 2019)

Non è finita comunque, i topolini di fogna tirano fuori l'istinto di sopravvivenza quando sono disperati ma quando partono da situazione di ipotetico vantaggio e non devono vincere viene il braccino.


----------



## sette (11 Aprile 2019)

Forza AJAX!!!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il City ha fatto ridere l'altra sera...



Si è vero, non è stato brillantissimo.

Però, non è certo quello il leitmotiv

Hanno una squadra paurosa, e con Guardiola in panchina ( mi insegnano ) non può certo essere sottovalutata!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'Ajax a differenza del patetico madrid non si fa condizionare dal fattore casa o trasferta, la filosofia di gioco è sempre la stessa, andranno a Torino per imporre il gioco e segnare più gol possibili, il problema è che giocano contro una squadra che parte 1 o 2-0 avanti dato che hanno quello lì, vediamo se torna Chiellini, per me non è proprio chiusa.



Concordo, l'Ajax anche se ieri avesse vinto 1-0, al ritorno avrebbe comunque imposto il suo gioco come ieri. La loro filosofia e' questa, anche se contro squadre come la Juve rischiano molto perche' i gobbi sono capaci di soffrire e farti il gol qualificazione al primo tiro in porta.



Snake ha scritto:


> Dall'altra parte Liverpool proprio facile in finale



Dici? Gia' con questo Messi, che quest'anno sta parecchio ispirato, per me invece in finale ci vanno.


Comunque De Ligt e De Jong impressionanti ma anche Van de beek e Neres non scherzano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è vero, non è stato brillantissimo.
> 
> Però, non è certo quello il leitmotiv
> 
> Hanno una squadra paurosa, e con Guardiola in panchina ( mi insegnano ) non può certo essere sottovalutata!



Io spero con tutto il mio cuore che siano loro a buttare fuori i ladri credimi, ma il City è una mezza squadra che quando c'è da far risultato sbagliano SEMPRE e sistematicamente. Io non so che hanno questi qui sono i giocatori più lunatici del mondo, sono capaci di fare la partita della vita e vincere di 4 gol con gli Spurs ma poi la giornata successiva di perdere in casa con la quartultima...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2019)

l' Ajax gioca benissimo come da tradizione. Pressing altissimo, palleggio e palla sempre a terra (raramente vedrete un cross). L' opposto della Juve, che aimè, penso comunque passerà a Torino per una questione di esperienza e alcune qualità individuali superiori all' Ajax. Peccato che i lancieri smanetellino sempre le proprie squadre, con un paio di inserimenti sarebbero una squadra veramente temibile e che potrebbe vincere la Champions.


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hanno una squadra paurosa, e con Guardiola in panchina ( mi insegnano ) non può certo essere sottovalutata!


Vedremo quest'anno, però da quando ha lasciato il Barcellona in Champions ha collezionato diverse figuracce. Col Bayern la sconfitta in casa per 4 a 0 contro il Real e il 3 a 0 al Camp Nou. Col City sconfitta in casa per 3 a 1 contro il Monaco dopo aver vinto 5 a 3 lì e il 3 a 0 a Liverpool l'anno scorso.
Ci sta essere eliminati con quelle squadra(a parte il Monaco, che era inferiore), però in quel modo...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

Quando si parla di calcio giocato la juve è sempre inadeguata.
Onore allo stile, al gioco, al coraggio , alla classe dei lancieri.
Ma da quelle parti son abituati a inventare calcio, mica come a torino.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

Indegni i bianconeri che volano , si tuffano e reclamano ad ogni contrasto ( alcuni inesistenti ) coi lancieri che li guardano inorriditi.
Ci hanno provato pure col rigorino , poi realizzano che sono in europa e non funziona.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Aprile 2019)

L'Ayax è tornato a essere un modello e è giusto che giochi i quarti di finale. È questo l'esempio da seguire. Ho sentito addetti ai lavori dire che è la juve l'esempio da seguire dentro il campo e dentro il bilancio e mi sono venuti i capelli bianchi.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vedremo quest'anno, però da quando ha lasciato il Barcellona in Champions ha collezionato diverse figuracce. Col Bayern la sconfitta in casa per 4 a 0 contro il Real e il 3 a 0 al Camp Nou. Col City sconfitta in casa per 3 a 1 contro il Monaco dopo aver vinto 5 a 3 lì e il 3 a 0 a Liverpool l'anno scorso.
> Ci sta essere eliminati con quelle squadra(a parte il Monaco, che era inferiore), però in quel modo...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io spero con tutto il mio cuore che siano loro a buttare fuori i ladri credimi, ma il City è una mezza squadra che quando c'è da far risultato sbagliano SEMPRE e sistematicamente. Io non so che hanno questi qui sono i giocatori più lunatici del mondo, sono capaci di fare la partita della vita e vincere di 4 gol con gli Spurs ma poi la giornata successiva di perdere in casa con la quartultima...




Si lo so ragazzi, ero semi-ironico 

Giocatori forti + allenatore *fenomenale *... dovrebbe essere una passeggiata, una combo distruttiva per gli avversari. 

Ma come sempre dico, l' allenatore conta fino ad un certo punto, contano i giocatori, la testa, as always.

Speriamo che se e quando beccheranno i gobbi, siano in giornata "si"


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'Ajax a differenza del patetico madrid non si fa condizionare dal fattore casa o trasferta, la filosofia di gioco è sempre la stessa, andranno a Torino per imporre il gioco e segnare più gol possibili, il problema è che giocano contro una squadra che parte 1 o 2-0 avanti dato che hanno *quello lì*, vediamo se torna Chiellini, per me non è proprio chiusa.
> 
> Dall'altra parte Liverpool proprio facile in finale



intendi l'arbitro vero?


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> scommettiamo che il dominio ajax verrà sminuito da allegri e dai commenti in studio?
> quotato 1,01



sure bet 



>


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedo giocare gli attaccanti dell'Ajax e penso ai nostri.
> Mi viene da piangere.



questo però ti dimostra che non serve 1 miliardo per avere una squadra che può ambire alla CL o almeno fare un figurone.
non è vero?
è difficile beccare l'alchimia giusta, ma noi abbiamo anche più potere economico di ajax e company.


----------



## PM3 (11 Aprile 2019)

Grande Ajax che ha dominato. 
Vedere l'Ajax giocare in quel modo, contro uno squadrone nettamente più forte, ti fa riconciliare con il calcio. 

Poi ascolti certe dichiarazioni e ritorna il vomito.
Allegri soddisfatto che dice di aver sofferto solo 20 minuti... 
La Damico che parla di giocatori della Juve troppo onesti, con la complicità dello stesso Allegri che fa intendere come l'onestà nel calcio non dovrebbe esistere... Che squallore.


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si lo so ragazzi, ero semi-ironico
> 
> Giocatori forti + allenatore *fenomenale *... dovrebbe essere una passeggiata, una combo distruttiva per gli avversari.
> 
> ...


Al posto di fare semi-ironia, pensa a gufare seriamente che finora hai fatto cilecca! 

(io mi tengo tutta la mia potenza gufatoria per i 90/120 minuti +rigori della finale)


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo però ti dimostra che non serve 1 miliardo per avere una squadra che può ambire alla CL o almeno fare un figurone.
> non è vero?
> è difficile beccare l'alchimia giusta, ma noi abbiamo anche più potere economico di ajax e company.



sì ma sai che l'ajax ha un'accademia per giovani da decenni dove tirano fuori giocatori da generazioni?
un progetto dove negli anni hanno lavorato tanti big,tra cui i nostri ex olandesi.
campano così,perchè pagano pochissimo i calciatori acquistati e non possono permettersi grandi spese oltre al fatto che pochi accettano di giocare in olanda quando sono già esplosi.
noi mandiamo le pippe a curare la primavera e prima ancora siamo messi male in generale,il budget è ridotto e le infrastrutture pure oltre alle ramificazioni locali sul territorio.
non è che puoi copiare il modello ajax così dal nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

La juve un paio di occasioni le ha avute ma a parte il gol la voce tiri in porta recita : zero!!!!
Massacrati sul piano del gioco da una banda di ragazzini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma sai che l'ajax ha un'accademia per giovani da decenni dove tirano fuori giocatori da generazioni?
> un progetto dove negli anni hanno lavorato tanti big,tra cui i nostri ex olandesi.
> campano così,perchè pagano pochissimo i calciatori acquistati e non possono permettersi grandi spese oltre al fatto che pochi accettano di giocare in olanda quando sono già esplosi.
> noi mandiamo le pippe a curare la primavera e prima ancora siamo messi male in generale,il budget è ridotto e le infrastrutture pure oltre alle ramificazioni locali sul territorio.
> non è che puoi copiare il modello ajax così dal nulla.



ajax, dortmund, monaco, porto son squadre che fanno o hanno fatto bene e benissimo in europa non spendendo ma vendendo. 
l'ajax il settore giovanile lo ha sempre avuto macerti anni non hanno prodotto niente neanche loro. a volte è la casualità di beccare 2-3 canterani e 2-3 acquisti e parte la stagione super.
ma noi abbiamo la forza di trattenerli tutti o quasi, l'ajax no


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo però ti dimostra che non serve 1 miliardo per avere una squadra che può ambire alla CL o almeno fare un figurone.
> non è vero?
> è difficile beccare l'alchimia giusta, ma noi abbiamo anche più potere economico di ajax e company.



Per me dimostra che abbiamo uno degli attacchi più scarsi e male assortiti d'Europa più che altro.
L'Ajax ha una sua fisionomia, un'identità che li contraddistingue da sempre, ma vive in un contesto unico che è il calcio olandese.
In Italia, campionato comunque ridicolo, le cose stanno un po' diversamente. 

Quello che però mi da proprio fastidio vedere è la velocità di base di questi giocatori... Ma possibile che in tutti questi anni non siamo stati buoni di trovare due esterni che corrano i 100 metri in meno di 20 secondi???


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ajax, dortmund, monaco, porto son squadre che fanno o hanno fatto bene e benissimo in europa non spendendo ma vendendo.
> l'ajax il settore giovanile lo ha sempre avuto macerti anni non hanno prodotto niente neanche loro. a volte è la casualità di beccare 2-3 canterani e 2-3 acquisti e parte la stagione super.
> ma noi abbiamo la forza di trattenerli tutti o quasi, l'ajax no



Però i due canterani sono De Jong e De Ligt, giovani che bel giro di qualche anno saranno i migliori al mondo nel loro ruolo.
L'Ajax ne sforna di continuo e ogni tanto becca fuoriclasse come questi, è un caso unico.
Per anni hanno fatto fatica, anche a vincere l'Eredivisie, poi come adesso beccano la generazione d'oro, guidata da un allenatore bravo come Ten Cate, e per qualche tempo si tolgono soddisfazioni, in un ambiente che pretende poco. 

Al Milan è diverso. Si pretende tutto e subito, la pressione è enorme, la pazienza ben poca.
Non prendiamo l'Ajax come esempio per noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me dimostra che abbiamo uno degli attacchi più scarsi e male assortiti d'Europa più che altro.
> L'Ajax ha una sua fisionomia, un'identità che li contraddistingue da sempre, ma vive in un contesto unico che è il calcio olandese.
> In Italia, campionato comunque ridicolo, le cose stanno un po' diversamente.
> 
> Quello che però mi da proprio fastidio vedere è la velocità di base di questi giocatori... Ma possibile che in tutti questi anni non siamo stati buoni di trovare due esterni che corrano i 100 metri in meno di 20 secondi???



L'ajax gioca con tre mancini davanti e senza un vero centravanti.
Gli interpreti sono particolari e si prestano anche a un calcio europeo, in italia con un modello simile faremmo però fatica.
Alto il rischio che si giochi tanto ma si concretizzi poco.
E infatti ieri la juve : un tiro in porta, un gol.
Di certo è uno spettacolo il calcio che giocano e ieri sono stati bravissimi.
De jong e de ligt due campioni.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma sai che l'ajax ha un'accademia per giovani da decenni dove tirano fuori giocatori da generazioni?
> un progetto dove negli anni hanno lavorato tanti big,tra cui i nostri ex olandesi.
> campano così,perchè pagano pochissimo i calciatori acquistati e non possono permettersi grandi spese oltre al fatto che pochi accettano di giocare in olanda quando sono già esplosi.
> noi mandiamo le pippe a curare la primavera e prima ancora siamo messi male in generale,il budget è ridotto e le infrastrutture pure oltre alle ramificazioni locali sul territorio.
> non è che puoi copiare il modello ajax così dal nulla.



I modelli da seguire (non parlo a livello societario, ma proprio di filosofia di gioco) dovrebbe sempre essere quello di Ajax, Barca e Borussia.
Calcio fatto di tecnica totale, non solo per il numero dieci o per l'esterno di turno ma per TUTTI.
Dal terzino destro al terzino sinistro, passando dai centrali; dai centrocampisti di contenimento (qualcuno ha visto un falegname in mezzo al campo in quelle squadre?) a quei offensivi e ovviamente nei giocatori d'attaco.
E quando parlo di tecnica non e la tecnica che avevamo noi quando giocavamo con Ronaldinho, Pirlo, Beckham... tutti a fine carriera... ma di tecnica in movimento.
Giocatori atletici, dinamici, capaci di farsi 40 metri palla al piede, capaci di lasciare l'avversario sul posto con un accelerazione, capaci di segnare o di fare assist.

Noi in confronto siamo il nulla.
Loro sono decenni che giocano sempre allo stesso modo, tutte le squadre giovanili giocano come la prima squadra e sono tutti allenatori di livello che insegnano calcio quando da noi sono tutti raccomandati che non sanno nulla di tattica.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me dimostra che abbiamo uno degli attacchi più scarsi e male assortiti d'Europa più che altro.
> L'Ajax ha una sua fisionomia, un'identità che li contraddistingue da sempre, ma vive in un contesto unico che è il calcio olandese.
> In Italia, campionato comunque ridicolo, le cose stanno un po' diversamente.
> 
> Quello che però mi da proprio fastidio vedere è la velocità di base di questi giocatori... Ma possibile che in tutti questi anni non siamo stati buoni di trovare due esterni che corrano i 100 metri in meno di 20 secondi???



Non facciamo confusione però circa il nostro attacco : noi giochiamo con due centrocampisti nel tridente.
Calha e suso sono giocatori che non vedono la porta, non attaccano la profondità ,non riempiono l'area , non attaccano nè primo nè secondo palo, non si sanno muovere in area, non hanno senso del gol.
In europa gente cosi gioca a centrocampo, non in attacco.
Se poi non è in grado di fare nemmeno il centrocampista va in panca e amen.
Un tridente definibile tale deve portare almeno 60 gol in dote.


----------



## Black (11 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> ..
> La Damico che parla di giocatori della Juve troppo onesti, con la complicità dello stesso Allegri che fa intendere come l'onestà nel calcio non dovrebbe esistere... Che squallore.



ma veramente ha detto una scemenza del genere? allucinante!


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo però ti dimostra che non serve 1 miliardo per avere una squadra che può ambire alla CL o almeno fare un figurone.
> non è vero?
> è difficile beccare l'alchimia giusta, ma noi abbiamo anche più potere economico di ajax e company.



Ok, ma l’Ajax non riuscirà a trattenere i suoi gioielli a lungo. La forza economica serve anche a questo.


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ajax spettacolare! Davvero un grandissimo calcio
> 
> Schemi offensivi ficcanti e a tratti perfino martellanti. Permessi anche da un grande pressing per recuperare palla
> 
> Non è affatto uno sterile fraseggio, attaccano per andare a segno. Il giro palla è sterile quando non si tira in porta



Quoto

Ogni triangolazione ci costringeva ad arretrare, riescono sempre a mettere l’uomo fronte la porta.

Bella squadra niente da dire.


----------



## Victorss (11 Aprile 2019)

Un po' mi dispiace non aver potuto guardare questa bella prestazione dell' Ajax.. purtroppo le partite di una certa squadra non le guardo più da quando per me non esiste.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me dimostra che abbiamo uno degli attacchi più scarsi e male assortiti d'Europa più che altro.
> L'Ajax ha una sua fisionomia, un'identità che li contraddistingue da sempre, ma vive in un contesto unico che è il calcio olandese.
> In Italia, campionato comunque ridicolo, le cose stanno un po' diversamente.
> 
> Quello che però mi da proprio fastidio vedere è la velocità di base di questi giocatori... Ma possibile che in tutti questi anni non siamo stati buoni di trovare due esterni che corrano i 100 metri in meno di 20 secondi???



va be ma su questo non si discute, ma il fatto che non sia indispensabile il miliardo, ma neanche i 500 milioni, mi sembra ovvio.
col miliardo poi è più facile certo...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però i due canterani sono De Jong e De Ligt, giovani che bel giro di qualche anno saranno i migliori al mondo nel loro ruolo.
> L'Ajax ne sforna di continuo e ogni tanto becca fuoriclasse come questi, è un caso unico.
> Per anni hanno fatto fatica, anche a vincere l'Eredivisie, poi come adesso beccano la generazione d'oro, guidata da un allenatore bravo come Ten Cate, e per qualche tempo si tolgono soddisfazioni, in un ambiente che pretende poco.
> 
> ...



Infatti.

Non iniziamo e decantare: l' Ajax ha azzeccato questa generazione di fenomeni dopo anni e anni di magra.

Un po' come il Barcellona qualche anno fa: la mitologica "cantera" e il settore giovanile del Barca erano ormai entrati nel mito.

Poi finita la generazione d' oro anche loro hanno rallentato nello sfornare giovani fenomeni.

Come sempre la bacchetta in mano non l' ha nessuno: dirigenti, calciatori, allenatori.... la magia non esiste.

Si campa ad episodi, competenza e tanta tanta fortuna, in percentuali piu' alte di quanto uno possa pensare.


----------



## leviatano (11 Aprile 2019)

Comunque sul doppio confronto i gobbi possono affrontare chiunque.

è la partita secca e la finale che pigliano fracassate sui denti, se ieri c'era una finale contro Liverpool o Barcellona, erano deflorati.

il doppio confronto permette a quello che sta in panchina di studiare la situazione per altri 90 minuti.

Infatti nelle partite secche fa abbastanza pietà.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però i due canterani sono De Jong e De Ligt, giovani che bel giro di qualche anno saranno i migliori al mondo nel loro ruolo.
> L'Ajax ne sforna di continuo e ogni tanto becca fuoriclasse come questi, è un caso unico.
> Per anni hanno fatto fatica, anche a vincere l'Eredivisie, poi come adesso beccano la generazione d'oro, guidata da un allenatore bravo come Ten Cate, e per qualche tempo si tolgono soddisfazioni, in un ambiente che pretende poco.
> 
> ...



Invece come giovanili e proprio quello che bisogna fare... se poi non riusciamo a farli passare in prima squadra e un altro problema... e in quel caso hai ragione... non e che possiamo aspettare un giovane fino ai 25 anni... ma il potenziale di ungiocatore ti porta comunque belle plusvalenze pure se non gioca in prima squadra.

Su tre cose bisogna fare come loro :
1) giovanili (allenatori veri, non vecchi raccomandati; academie....)

2) mentalita di gioco e qualita richieste (non solo ai giovani ma pure ai nuovi acquisti) : Tecnica e movimento.
Se penso che da noi la primavera sta per retrocedere...

3)E se poi penso a Ekkelenkamp, 19 anni, che ha giocato meno di venti minuti in tutto il campionato e che e stato buttato dentro... invece da noi la solita mentalita italiana... "eh si brucia"... per poco non segnava il gol vittoria offrendo una buona prestazione in quel quarto d'ora che ha giocato.
Chi ha qualita va testato.


----------



## sacchino (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io spero con tutto il mio cuore che siano loro a buttare fuori i ladri credimi, ma il City è una mezza squadra che quando c'è da far risultato sbagliano SEMPRE e sistematicamente. Io non so che hanno questi qui sono i giocatori più lunatici del mondo, sono capaci di fare la partita della vita e vincere di 4 gol con gli Spurs ma poi la giornata successiva di perdere in casa con la quartultima...



In Inghilterra non ci sono squadre che si scansano


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> 
> Ogni triangolazione ci costringeva ad arretrare, riescono sempre a mettere l’uomo fronte la porta.
> 
> Bella squadra niente da dire.


Anche perché bisogna dire che il tutto non gli riusciva proprio con l ultima arrivata. E col real è andata uguale. Sembra quasi sia un sistema di gioco non contrastabile (non sto dicendo che sono imbattibili chiaramente)


----------



## Snake (11 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dici? Gia' con questo Messi, che quest'anno sta parecchio ispirato, per me invece in finale ci vanno.
> 
> Comunque De Ligt e De Jong impressionanti ma anche Van de beek e Neres non scherzano...



penso che il Liverpool sia la squadra peggiore per loro, giocano a ritmo frenetico, hanno grande stazza, fisicità, giocatori devastanti in transizione, quest'anno difendono pure. Squadre meno forti li han buttati fuori in questi anni, poi avrebbero pure il ritorno all'Anfield.


----------



## Lambro (11 Aprile 2019)

L'Ajax del secondo tempo mi ha impressionato.
Erano anni che non vedevo qualcosa di nuovo nel calcio, questi hanno un modo di attaccare un fianco della difesa avversaria che non avevo ancora visto.
Ten Cate è stato secondo di Guardiola,si vede il Guardiolismo nel suo gioco, ma è molto ficcante, impressionante De Jong.
Questi erano i giocatori che una volta compravamo, altro che Calhanoglu.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'Ajax del secondo tempo mi ha impressionato.
> Erano anni che non vedevo qualcosa di nuovo nel calcio, questi hanno un modo di attaccare un fianco della difesa avversaria che non avevo ancora visto.
> Ten Cate è stato secondo di Guardiola,si vede il Guardiolismo nel suo gioco, ma è molto ficcante, impressionante De Jong.
> Questi erano i giocatori che una volta compravamo, altro che Calhanoglu.



Mi ha impressionato come portavano 4-5 uomini in zona palla e palleggiavano in un fazzoletto con una qualità tecnica altissima per poi attaccare il lato debole con..... il terzino opposto!!!
Schemi assurdi, un attacco alla linea che sembrava un mix tra rugby e calcio a 5 per i movimenti fatti.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi ha impressionato come portavano 4-5 uomini in zona palla e palleggiavano in un fazzoletto con una qualità tecnica altissima per poi attaccare il lato debole con..... il terzino opposto!!!
> Schemi assurdi, un attacco alla linea che sembrava un mix tra rugby e calcio a 5 per i movimenti fatti.



La tecnica in movimento paga sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> La tecnica in movimento paga sempre.



Noi abbiamo quella da fermi


----------



## Lambro (11 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi ha impressionato come portavano 4-5 uomini in zona palla e palleggiavano in un fazzoletto con una qualità tecnica altissima per poi attaccare il lato debole con..... il terzino opposto!!!
> Schemi assurdi, un attacco alla linea che sembrava un mix tra rugby e calcio a 5 per i movimenti fatti.



Esatto


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'Ajax del secondo tempo mi ha impressionato.
> Erano anni che non vedevo qualcosa di nuovo nel calcio, questi hanno un modo di attaccare un fianco della difesa avversaria che non avevo ancora visto.
> Ten Cate è stato secondo di Guardiola,si vede il Guardiolismo nel suo gioco, ma è molto ficcante, impressionante De Jong.
> Questi erano i giocatori che una volta compravamo, altro che Calhanoglu.



Ten Cate?

È Ten Hag l’allenatore dei lanceri


----------



## Lambro (11 Aprile 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ten Cate?
> 
> È Ten Hag l’allenatore dei lanceri



Si ho sbagliato il nome ma rimane tutto il resto del concetto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2019)

Nel frattempo, nella partita di campionato, De Jong è uscito dopo mezz'ora per un problema muscolare


----------

